# RPC server unavailable. Exception from HRESULT: 0x800706BA.



## danao (Oct 8, 2010)

I did read through some of the other threads and tried the suggestions for my computer, but am having no luck. At the end of the message it says for detailed info please see LELAs log file.


----------

